# busy beach town year round



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi Any one got there own opinion where is the best big beach town in the Algarve for year round living. I don't like quiet places i like plenty nightlife and busy beaches etc. i would be grateful for you expats advice . Thanks once again.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Albufeira
Faro
Villamoura

probably in that order - Albufeira is open for business year round has a selction of beaches (but the beaches aren't over busy in the winter - locals put coats and gloves on at 70 degrees F/ 20C - so don't tend to go to the beach), plenty of bars and nightlife al year round

Faro has a lot of locals year round
Villamoura has the older crowd, mainly golfers, but the marina is busy year round


----------

